# AFPA Cardio Kickboxing and certification



## bigfootsquatch (May 25, 2007)

What do you guys think of the is program? 

http://www.afpafitness.com/store/ad...104ca67c8df0fc80dfc&keyword=cardio+kickboxing

good add on program, rip off, not too bad?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 25, 2007)

AFPA always struck me as a diploma mill.  If you just want to run a program in your studio, you're better off buying the Billy Blanks stuff and winging it.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

Well Tae Bo also has a certification course,Billy Blanks Seminars in California =( , and to charge money I would need to be certified. I want to offer a separate course in the school away from the traditional martial arts. To teach Cardio Kickboxing legally, one must be certified. Is there ANY decent program that you or anyone else knows of that would certify to me teach CKB?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

http://www.afpafitness.com/about/accreditation.php

Surely AFPA is legit?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

just to let everyone know, the AFPA kickboxing program is endorsed by the founder. www.cardiokickboxing.com


----------

